# VOIP - Avoid Phone Power (aka: Why is Customer Service an Oxymoron?)



## Nomad (Jan 12, 2010)

About 6 months ago, we decided to try a new VOIP provider (voice over internet phone system).  After a bit of research, I thought the plans from Phone Power looked interesting, and we decided to go with them.  

The line quality was hugely variable, sometimes ok, other times with persistent echoes or crackling on the line, often audible only to the other side of the connection (so we couldn't really tell unless we were calling home, but enough friends and family started mentioning it that it was time to do something about it.).  First, I tried looking through the FAQ, which gave some easily followable instructions on how to fix it.  The problem was, it didn't.

Eventually, I got hold of technical support.  They proceeded to do several pseudo-arcane things like getting me to punch in some obscure codes into my phone handset, then go in and alter settings on the modem.  They declare the problem fixed (after insisting that any crackling must be related to hardware on my end, though we've had the phone for years with no problems (including with other VOIP providers).

The next day, incoming phonecalls were picked up directly by voicemail or our hardwired answering machine, and the handsets no longer connected or got a dialtone.

I called customer service, to find that they're unwilling to waive the $99 early termination fee, in spite of the ongoing problems with their service.  The customer support manager was downright rude in response.  The entire time I'm on the phone with either technical support or customer service, I'm hearing the SAME echo that was our initial complaint on our line, (meaning they can't even fix it on the corporate phone system, never mind a remote one like mine).

My wife, who is infinitely more patient than I, calls back and spends another 2 h with tech support, who tries to undo the "fix" and eventually gets a dedicated landline to work again, but can't get our portable phones working.  Later that day, the line goes out again, as their entire system crashes briefly (received email confirmation of this).

Although they were totally unable to address the original reason for calling (echoes on the line) and in the process, broke our $100+ phone system, they are still unwilling to waive the $99 termination fee.

Eventually, a more helpful (and less rude) CSR decided to do a runaround by prorating our system to a month-by-month fee, which means that to cancel, we still owe $33 or so (instead of the original $99).  Because I'm sick and tired of them and just want it done, I agree to this.

OVERALL?  For a one-time payment of $33, this company has annoyed a customer to the point where I will be filing a formal complaint with the Better Business Bureau, as well as taking the time to come online here and at every VOIP service review website I can find to tell my story and warn people away from this company, potentially causing thousands of dollars of lost revenue.

Why don't these people get it?  Extreme shortsightedness is a very polite way to put it.

Looking for a good, reliable, customer friendly VOIP provider?  Then please look elsewhere than Phone Power.  You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Carol (Jan 12, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your experience.   

This is just my input as a telecom/VoIP engineer.

The quality of service is going to vary a lot, unless you are using a VoIP from a cable TV provider.   There area  couple of exceptions (IDT comes to mind).

The reason why, is that with a cable provider or on a large network such as IDTs, a dedicated chunk of your cable signal is immediately reserved as soon as you take your phone off hook.  Groups like Phone Power, Vonage, Magic Jack don't offer this.  On the flip side, their service is a lot cheaper.

Therefore, the phone maintains its quality whether or not there are heavy downloads, Pay-per-view deliveries, or other demands on the local facilities. This is why the work-from-home telephone customer service jobs (1-800-Flowers, Jet Blue, and the like)  will permit the worker to use VoIP service if, and only if, it is from a dedicated cable connection.


----------



## Nomad (Jan 12, 2010)

Carol, that explains a lot about the difference in line quality, since our previous VOIP provider was our cable company (then we had to move a couple of blocks out of their service zone, and new cable provider doesn't offer it!).  Thanks for the explanation.

What really bothered me though was the persistent attitude that if I was dissatisfied with their service, I should take a flying leap (and pay them for the privilege of doing so).  

I really wouldn't have an issue if there were problems that they could fix, or if they'd acknowledged that they couldn't fix them and accepted an offer to part on good terms as friends.  They did neither.


----------



## Carol (Jan 12, 2010)

That really stinks.  I am in customer service too (I'm one of the engineers a service provider calls if they are in trouble) and hearing stuff like that just frosts me.   There is no excuse for that.


----------

